# Starting



## unix (Jul 20, 2006)

If your starting growing hydro in rocks how do you start the plant do you put your seed inbetween the rocks or do you add a bit of soil under the rocks how does it  work? i cant find any info on this.


----------



## KADE (Jul 20, 2006)

Well there are many different ways. I personally use starter rockwool cubes. Then put the rocks all around them.


----------



## unix (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks man, Can you or someone please give me a few links to some tutes on hydro like from seed to finish like the soil guides, i just cant seem to find any. Thanks alot...


----------



## seemorebuds302 (Jul 21, 2006)

Doesnt have a start to finsh but i know its got information about hydroponics in there, besides its the old overgrow faq. http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/GrowFAQ%20Basic%20Topics.htm


----------



## unix (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you both. I will be doing some reading...


----------



## KADE (Jul 22, 2006)

Hydro isn't too hard... Just make sure you check your levels at least once a day, the plants soak up a lot of water and your ph can change very quickly! Soil is what blows my mind! I'm actually trying it for the first time this grow actually to get a couple mothers on the go.


----------

